# rasberry pi as controller



## mgj (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm currently use external heater controller. Being out of the hobby for a few years I figure someone must be using a pi to control multi aquarium setup. lights, temp, other parameters. Would you please suggest sites you know of that would be helpful. Open source is nice. Thanks


----------



## mgj (Feb 8, 2017)

There gotta be someone playing with this. I'd love to hear from you about it.


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

How about an Arduino?


----------



## mgj (Feb 8, 2017)

the exact device does not matter. I only cited the pi as it seems to be the most popular.


----------



## mgj (Feb 8, 2017)

I would however want to be able to use wireless.


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

then you want the pi. The Arduino is just a controller, plain and simple if that is all you want to do.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

there was a thread on RC not too long ago about people playing with this. lots of good info there, may want to go check it out. reef stuff is way more complicated then what you would need, but its worth a look.


----------

